# firefox 3- Use any oldest extension or theme!



## Amir.php (Jul 19, 2008)

*It may be Possible some one already know it, But My Method is More easy and straightforward*

Many of us now currently using the firefox 3. 
No doubt the firefox is now a No. 1 browser. One of the most important thing which makes
firefox browser great is its extensions.
Extensions and themes are so important for increasing the capability of firefox.
Many of us already have stored a large collection of firefox previous versions extensions and themes.
But the problem is here is that as the new version of the firefox comes up, the previous versions extensions 
does not working with new versions(compatibility issue).
Downloading and installing again and again these extensions and themes for new version is so boring
and time taking.
Also this makes our old saved extensions and themes un-usable.
Because it may be possible Mozilla go to releasing firefox 3.1 or 4 in future.
This means again these extension will going to unusable?
So to overcome with these types of the problems i am giving here a simple method- Use old firefox extensions
and themes with any newest version.*

Need: *winrar only*.
**How to do it:
*
*1*. Right click on any of your previous saved extension> choose open with and Browse to winrar.
   Now open this extension with winrar.
*2*. Here you can see a file called "install.rdf"
*3*. Drag and drop this file outside from winrar where your extension exist or any other place whrere you want(*Not close winrar*).
*4*. Right click on this "install.rdf" and open with NotePad.
*5*. Here is the *main key *which makes any extension compatible or not.
   Simply search for these line:
*<em:maxVersion>2.0.0.*</em:maxVersion>*
   This line makes firefox extension supported to Maximum version.
   On some extensions it may be:
*<em:maxVersion>3.a.0.</em:maxVersion>*
                     or
*<em:maxVersion>2.b.0.</em:maxVersion> etc.*
   No matter What is write here. Just change the Value from *2.0.0* to 4.0.0** and save this file and close.
*6.* Now simply Drag and drop this file return into winrar in which we have opend the extension.

*7*. "Archive name and parameter" dialog box will open. click ok.
*8*. close the winrar now.
*****Done*****
   Now you can use this extension with firefox 3.
   In the future just increasing Value from 4.0.0* to 5.0.0* keeps your extension always alive.
   You can Do this same with Themes also.

Source: I have Take only *idea *from here. My overall steps are *differ*. 
*www.thesunsfinancialdiary.com/tech/using-old-extensions-in-firefox-3/


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 19, 2008)

Thnx For Sharing !


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 19, 2008)

Will surely try this out.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 19, 2008)

I prefer using "Nightly Tester Tools" extension instead of editing the extension file.

*Download Nightly Tester Tools*

Another method is using "about:config".

*1.* Type *about:config* in Firefox addressbar and press Enter. It’ll confirm, click on *I’ll be careful, I promise!* button.

* 2.* Now right-click and select “*New -> Boolean*“. Give it name *extensions.checkCompatibility* and set its value to *false*.

* 3.* Again right-click and select “*New -> Boolean*“. Give it name *extensions.checkUpdateSecurity* and set its value to *false*.

* 4.* That’s it. You have done. Restart your browser and now all disabled extensions will be enabled and you’ll be able to install new incompatible extensions as well.

*More Detailed Information*


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 19, 2008)

^^Thank you very much to share new method.
But i shall prefer my method for making my old extension alive permantly. 
why?
1. Because it may be more dangerous to turn off the extension compatibility checking of the firefox. 
2. rather than editing browsers internal setting it will be best to edit extension if this extension we already have. Or if there are no compatible version of this extension recently available and it is very necessary for us. 
3. my method makes our old extension parmanently compatible for future use. 
4. we can use it on any others system after giving life into it.
5. suppose any of our newbee friend wants these extension then we can easily providing them.
But follow your method, if suppose we format the system, new installation of ff, or upgrade ff then we need again and again your method.
this is more frustrating than downloding a compatible extension or My method.
also just changing value from 2.0.0 to 4.0.0 is more easy than your method.

And thanks to all friends to like this tutorial.
continue giving your response.


----------



## Garbage (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks to both Amir.php n Vishal Gupta


----------



## Ecko (Jul 19, 2008)

^^I prefer doing this using Mr Tech Toolkit

Just Click Addons 
Then Select Tools 
Then "Make All Compatible"
And you're Done*files.myopera.com/Tamil/Smilies/Whistle.gif 
Also It provides many other features *files.myopera.com/Tamil/Smilies/Happy.gif


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 20, 2008)

^^*Hey you are again trying to Edit firefox setting with this tool*.
I also tested both Nighty and Mr. Tech but but i shall not prefer both because(again):


> 1. Because it may be more dangerous to turn off the extension compatibility checking of the firefox.
> 2. rather than editing browsers internal setting it will be best to edit extension if this extension we already have. Or if there are no compatible version of this extension recently available and it is very necessary for us.
> 3. my method makes our old extension parmanently compatible for future use.
> 4. we can use it on any others system after giving life into it.
> ...



Dont think i am forcing any one to use my method.
But if you think with a *cool mind* then it is *more safe* than setting ff extension compatibility checking 0.
*And MR Tech Toolkit can disable all add-on compatibility checks.*
So why i prefer the safe and permanent method to make my extension compatible for newest version of ff if i already have stored this extension


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you all 

And Thanks Vishal

I got my Unismilies back

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2028/2123380002_ec73f8668a_o.png *farm3.static.flickr.com/2073/2123380344_f192929251_o.png


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 20, 2008)

VG ... u gave a nice trick too !  Thnx !


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks


----------



## maxmk (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Ecko (Jul 20, 2008)

Amir.php said:


> ^^*Hey you are again trying to Edit firefox setting with this tool*.
> I also tested both Nighty and Mr. Tech but but i shall not prefer both because(again):
> Dont think i am forcing any one to use my method.
> But if you think with a *cool mind* then it is *more safe* than setting ff extension compatibility checking 0.
> ...



Since you're doing just the same as I did to change its version info (*not source code*) to make it compatible its makes the same effect as I did
Your method is correct *"I strongly Agree"* but mine is less cumbersome & easier for Noobs 
BTW Dude its very easy to restart firefox in Safe Mode so I don't think if there's some problem then we can't handle it


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 20, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> I prefer using "Nightly Tester Tools" extension instead of editing the extension file.
> 
> *Download Nightly Tester Tools*
> 
> ...



its mean my all add-ons r worked i think no bcoz i tried but not working


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 21, 2008)

Ecko said:


> Since you're doing just the same as I did to change its version info (*not source code*) to make it compatible its makes the same effect as I did
> Your method is correct *"I strongly Agree"* but mine is less cumbersome & easier for Noobs
> BTW Dude its very easy to restart firefox in Safe Mode so I don't think if there's some problem then we can't handle it



No i am not doing the same.
Actually my aim is to Make My all stored extension and theme permanently compatible and editing once you not need to depend on other extension or patch in future.
Also Many times some situations occurred when starting firefox in safe mode will not work and only one way remains to uninstall it.
But it not remove ff fully and previous registry setting may remains. so a long process will be follow to remove ff successfully and install it again.
*But I am very happy that there are three different Methods are available and we know them.* 
Also *thank you very much to you* also to tell me about this method.


----------



## Ecko (Jul 23, 2008)

Amir.php said:


> No i am not doing the same.
> Actually my aim is to Make My all stored extension and theme permanently compatible and editing once you not need to depend on other extension or patch in future.
> Also Many times some situations occurred when starting firefox in safe mode will not work and only one way remains to uninstall it.
> But it not remove ff fully and previous registry setting may remains. so a long process will be follow to remove ff successfully and install it again.
> ...


I'll be eager to know what changes you do other than changing the version info to make extensions compatible (PM Me)
Your effect isn't easier to implement & can't be reverted back easily too
BTW I'm Settled with 3 ways 
Njoy..........!!!


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 23, 2008)

^^ Thankyou.......


----------



## pushkaraj (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanx Amir.php and Vishal Gupta


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jul 25, 2008)

bookmarked for reference


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice... But many extensions are already compatible with Firefox 3


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jul 25, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> Nice... But many extensions are already compatible with Firefox 3


This tutorial is for those which will never be updated bcoz the developer have left the project. 
To name a few;
Mozilla archive format
Autocopy
IEtab
TinyURL creator
Paste & go2
Bookmark duplicate detector

*Update*
I found "UNmht" as an alternative to Mozilla archive format, does anyone know other alternatives of the extension mentioned above then please post.


----------



## Amir.php (Aug 3, 2008)

thanx friends and thanks ranjan for bookmark this page.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Aug 3, 2008)

Welcome Amir,
Thanks to your post I am able to use 2 of my old extensions which I needed badly.


----------



## Amir.php (Aug 3, 2008)

Wow, i am very happy that you use my tutorial and it is working fine. 
Thanx again for your response.


----------



## chesss (Aug 4, 2008)

gosh.. just use opera


----------



## ranjan2001 (Aug 4, 2008)

Gosh............I tried Opera, I often use in on my laptop.
Its a good & very sleek browser but it cant do many things which FF with extensions can do, hence on my desktop nothing works best than FF, bcoz I need to do multiple things while browsing.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 4, 2008)

thanks bro its skipped from my brain its nice Tutorials this option much mich better than using nightly tester tools


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 5, 2008)

Amir's method works bu has quirks. No, I didn't meant it to rhyme but it does so Sorry for that. Many Firefox 2 extensions work seamlessly but the Themes become a PITA as their buttons etc become inoperative, I mean to close a Tab one has to Right-Click on it and then Close it , the big X mark on the Tab doesn't works. Menus too are bit of jagged. All Ic an say is method is good but bit rough around the edges.


----------



## Amir.php (Aug 5, 2008)

@Nightmare welcome friend
@Plasma_Snake, I have tested at least 7 of themes and only i find some problem in Metal Lion.
Themes are working good without problem but its icons are seems slightly small.
Testing 24 extension which i have already stored and all are working fine without any problem.
*Exceptions are everywhere in this world.*
BTW what theme u was trying?


----------



## mastermunj (Aug 6, 2008)

Kewl... Thanks for Sharing...


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 6, 2008)

@ Amir, I tried with Pimpzilla of Firefox 2. I even updated to its latest version but still the buttons are clogged.


----------



## Amir.php (Aug 8, 2008)

^^ As You Say I have downloaded and install it on My firefox 3.
It is working without any problem.
The install.rdf file is as:


> <?xml version="1.0"?>
> 
> <RDF xmlns="*www.w3.org/1999/02/22-rdf-syntax-ns#"
> xmlns:em="*www.mozilla.org/2004/em-rdf#">
> ...



I have edited it.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 8, 2008)

Well here's my file(install.rdf)

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>

<RDF xmlns="*www.w3.org/1999/02/22-rdf-syntax-ns#" 
     xmlns:em="*www.mozilla.org/2004/em-rdf#">

  <Description about="urn:mozilla:install-manifest">
    <em:id>{a02c0c70-605c-11da-8cd6-0800200c9a66}</em:id>
    <em:version>3.52</em:version>
       
    <em:targetApplication>
      <Description>
        <em:id>{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}</em:id>
        <em:minVersion>2.0</em:minVersion>
        <em:maxVersion>5.0.0.*</em:maxVersion>
      </Description>
    </em:targetApplication>
       
    <em:name>PimpZilla</em:name>
    <em:description>It's overdone... It's tacky... It's PimpZilla !!!</em:description>
    <em:creator>Marco Troost</em:creator>
    <em:homepageURL>*www.pimpzilla.nl</em:homepageURL>
    
    <em:internalName>pimpzilla</em:internalName>
  </Description>     
</RDF>
```


----------



## Amir.php (Aug 10, 2008)

^^first of all please download pimpzilla from here and after installing try to use it.
(it is a new version)
*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1542
Then write what happens?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 10, 2008)

well since its a new version, upon installing its working like a charm and I think there's nothing more to write here then. My earlier post was regarding the inaneness shown by the earlier version of Pimpzilla in Firefox 3.


----------



## Amir.php (Aug 11, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> well since its a new version, upon installing its working like a charm and I think there's nothing more to write here then. My earlier post was regarding the inaneness shown by the earlier version of Pimpzilla in Firefox 3.


 
Hello, read my words  carefully.
First of all take my method as *trick* only. And it is best for each to know tips and tricks.
I am saying to install latest pimpzilla, behind the aim to check your browser working.
Download this old theme from here and then say anything if you really want to check my trick.
**www.brothersoft.com/pimpzilla-123627.html
it is the Old version of pimpzilla.
*I have tested it also on my firefox 3.1 and its all working is normal.*
But one thing keep in mind :
                                        New is not  = Old.
You can use my trick for those extension or theme which are rarely available as Ranjan was said.


----------



## dhanusaud (Aug 11, 2008)

wonderful, overall fantastic


----------



## ranjan2001 (Aug 12, 2008)

Saying it again too,
*ITS A TRICK* to use older extension which will never be updated, 
by altering the hard coded FF version number in the extension code.

This can be used for themes & extensions but few older version extension may cause hangups or higher use of ram/cpu, so be careful that altering the code should not make FF unstable.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Aug 14, 2008)

I found "UNmht" as an alternative to Mozilla archive format, 
does anyone know other alternatives of the extension mentioned below then please post.

Mozilla archive format >>> UNmht
Autocopy
IEtab
TinyURL creator
Paste & go2
Bookmark duplicate detector


----------



## topgear (Aug 26, 2008)

Though I've posted a tute regarding using firefox old extensions with newer versions :
How to Use Older Extensions and Themes With Newer Versions of Firefox

*Thanks pal for this innovative find*

Also thanks VG for that extension.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you,Very Useful Trick


----------

